# ufc and other fight sports talk



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

There has to be other fight fans out there. So where you at? Whos your favorite fighters? Are you a casual fan or die hard?

I'll start this off with my opinion of the latest upset... silva f'ed up. His whole body was as extended back as far as possible. Neck out stretched and chin turned. If he had 3 inches he never would've been touched by that punch. In all these years and 11 title defense fights (including this loss) hes proved his chin, ability to dodge anything thrown at him, extreme striking ability and underrated ground game.

Why didnt silva have that extra 3 inches? Hes fighting a man who since hes started the sport has trained to beat you. I'll give Weidman he did his thing. I feel he was being outclassed but that doesnt really matter when u ko the person outclassing you. I dont think Weidman will be able to maintain the title like silva did.

Silvas the greatest. And like him or not he made his own legacy and his record is filled will some of the best ever.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Casual Fan.

Silva got caugh F*in around and got what was coming to him...










While i don't have a current favorite I HATE FRANK TRIGG with a passion dudes a tool(Personal Experience from when he was fighting out of RAW in El Segundo, CA)


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive met Spencer Fisher, and matt Hughes. Hughes is absolutely awesome. Nicest dude and will talk to anyone for as long as he possibly can. Fisher was reffing a fight I was cornering at davenport a few years back. He was a dick. 


Silva might have been fing around but since day once hes dropped his hands and moved. His bobbing and weaving has always been what set him apart and sold ppvs and tickets. I hope this isnt the beginning of the downward slide with him. Watching chuck go through it and being knocked out by bums was tough enough.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

That wasn't bobbing and weaving

I feel embarrassed for him dude. I'm sure it was a humbling experience I think he'll come back a little more serious


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Their are no bums in professional MMA fighting. They are weeded out in local clubs. Theirs bums in football, baseball, and basketball. 
Since the unification of the top contact sports and Dana Whites stringent weeding process theirs alot more professionalism than ever before. 
Anyway, Silva list. What I said the other day is exactly what happened. I said if he lost we were going to say "what just happened". You are right. This man trained for one thing, too bring about change. 
I too am wondering what's next, for them both.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Technically it was show boating not bobing and weaving youre right. But look at every other fight hes ever been in same shit every fight. He uses his show boating as a technic to avoid and counter. Even against vitor belfort(which I thought was a dumbass decision). Im sure he is humbled. He did take it like a man in his post fight interview.... much like fedor which worries me... fedor was never the same after verdum. 

Not taking anything from Weidman he came in executed his game plan and won. He didn't lay and pray his way into this title he earned it. I always said if silva loses the title I want his opponent to earn it. Weidman did just that.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im excited for the thiago sliva fight. That dude puts on a show!!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jones has my interest.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Jones has a natural ability. That cant be denied. But im personally not a fan.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Die hard fan right here  and yea. He should have put his damn hands up and took that fight seriously.

You screw around too much - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well rumor is the rematch will be December 29th.... 

What about the next season of the ultimate fighter? My wife (Rhonda rousey) is gonna snap tates arm at the end of it all...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Was pretty good first round Silva was taken down and neede to get the fight to his feet. He did but chose to show out. Got caught. By a weak jab that baited him in to a knock out. Should take ever fight serious. Just the aay I see. Do I think he will loose a secondntime nope but hope be takes it more serious.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed a good fight but weidman was outclassed everywhere and caught silva slipping.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea I can't wait to see Rousey break her arm, and her face!!! I like watching those old strike force fights they play at night.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idw to see a knock out with the ladies.... rouseys ground game is too good to watch them throw odd punchs all night....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive met Spencer Fisher, and matt Hughes. Hughes is absolutely awesome. Nicest dude and will talk to anyone for as long as he possibly can. Fisher was reffing a fight I was cornering at davenport a few years back. He was a dick.
> 
> Silva might have been fing around but since day once hes dropped his hands and moved. His bobbing and weaving has always been what set him apart and sold ppvs and tickets. .


 Speaking from an ex fighters perspective , Silva while he has oftend carried his hands down around his waist *always* got his hands up when it counted , and he was *not* bobbing and weaving , he was clowning. Silva has treated his opponents with increasing disrespect for his last few fights , this time it went so far as to have him caught in essentially rookie errors , he got caught with his feet parallel , on his toes leaning backwards doing his rubber band man act and with that right hand down by his waist , he didn't move laterally or off the angle for the two rights previous to the left hand that knocked him out and he got caught out on the end of Weidman's left hook.

He thoroughly deserved what he got , his behavior in the fight and his sour grapes " I'm gonna retire now" attitude after the fight cost him a lot of respect in these quarters. You don't take an individual such as Weidman lightly when they come in 10 and 0.

Most impressive fighter of the night was Barboza and how he destroyed Oliviera's left leg , when he starts consistently bringing the overhand right behind that leg kick he'll be even better , granted that Oliveira only has three wins and has never been the most mobile of fighters , still Barboza is one to watch at 155.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Speaking from an ex fighters perspective , Silva while he has oftend carried his hands down around his waist *always* got his hands up when it counted , and he was *not* bobbing and weaving , he was clowning. Silva has treated his opponents with increasing disrespect for his last few fights , this time it went so far as to have him caught in essentially rookie errors , he got caught with his feet parallel , on his toes leaning backwards doing his rubber band man act and with that right hand down by his waist , he didn't move laterally or off the angle for the two rights previous to the left hand that knocked him out and he got caught out on the end of Weidman's left hook.
> 
> He thoroughly deserved what he got , his behavior in the fight and his sour grapes " I'm gonna retire now" attitude after the fight cost him a lot of respect in these quarters. You don't take an individual such as Weidman lightly when they come in 10 and 0.
> 
> Most impressive fighter of the night was Barboza and how he destroyed Oliviera's left leg , when he starts consistently bringing the overhand right behind that leg kick he'll be even better , granted that Oliveira only has three wins and has never been the most mobile of fighters , still Barboza is one to watch at 155.


Completely agreed. Ive explained the complexity of that knockout many times. He was leaning as far as possible, head turned, neck fully extended... no way to take the power behind the punch. Head movement wouldve been better terminology than bobbing and weaving. .


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Completely agreed. Ive explained the complexity of that knockout many times. He was leaning as far as possible, head turned, neck fully extended... no way to take the power behind the punch. Head movement wouldve been better terminology than bobbing and weaving. .


 Had he simply had that right hand up where it belonged or moved laterally or off the angle away from the two preceding right hands he wouldn't have gotten knocked out.

If he does fight Weidman again he'll take him more seriously , on a different note I had some rather terse words with some fanbois where I work that were " Silva Is A God" prior to the fight and " he threw the fight FFFIIIIXXXX" afterwards , the usual type fairweather fans that the UFC is now attracting nowadays who just want to see blood and have little to no understanding of the sport , much less any given martial art.

They don't much care for me since I once explained to them at length the genesis of GJJ/BJJ and the fact that the systems are *not* Ju-Jitsu/Jiu-Jutsu but more correctly the old pre '30s Combat Judo system and explained to them exactly how the Kimura came to be called the Kimura when it's actually 
Gyaku ude garama and is found not only in BJJ/GJJ but in Danzan Ryu , Hakko Ryu , the grappling aspects of old line Kempo , the AikiJuJutsu systems etc.

Helio Gracie learned it well by getting his arm broken and shoulder dislocated when he wouldn't tap to Masahiko Kimura in 1955 , in old style catch wrestling it's still known as the figure 4 lock or sometimes the keylock.

I in addition had to shut 'em up as regards Helio , who may be the most famous but was *not* the first Gracie , that was the original Carlos the oldest son of Gastao who learned the old Judo system from Mitsuyo Maeda starting in '17 , he then taught Gastao Jr. , George and Oswaldo , Helio was a small child at the time. Helio learned the system a bit later , though he and Carlos get the primary credit for the collaboration that eventually became GJJ.

And that indeed is how the dynasty began.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow that was a well written account of the history of the gracies and the origins off bjj. I love the art of jj but not a fan of the gracie family. Instead of embracing the changes the art has made they disrespect amd bad mouth anyone not directly under their control. Theres alot of thing "fans" dont know that we do. Personally I thought the extent of the gracies was proved it roger fight... or when matt hughes about snapped royces arm in half... or when eddie bravo choked out the one gracie (I have nonidea why im drawing a blank on his name) as a brown belt. Innovations has to be made and the art has to progress. 

Its the same with muay thai. Muay thai is the sport version of the now defunct muay barron. Muay barron was like krav maga of its day. A form of unarmed soldiers defending themselves in battle. Muay thai in thailand isnt what you learn in the Netherlands. Its all knees elbows and kicks in thailand. More boxing is utilized in the Netherlands to open up the kicks, knees and elbows. And then you have american kickboxing which is different from muay thai. 

Kinda nice having a fight junky or two here with me..


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Its the same with muay thai. Muay thai is the sport version of the now defunct muay barron. Muay barron was like krav maga of its day. A form of unarmed soldiers defending themselves in battle. Muay thai in thailand isnt what you learn in the Netherlands. Its all knees elbows and kicks in thailand. More boxing is utilized in the Netherlands to open up the kicks, knees and elbows. And then you have american kickboxing which is different from muay thai.
> 
> Kinda nice having a fight junky or two here with me..


 Exactly correct , and handily accenting the basic differences between sport systems geared towards ring competition within the structure of RULES and combat systems geared towards *survival*.

What a great many folks fail to understand is that the locks etc now utilised as *submissions* were originally a transitory phase prior to the break or dislocation.

Interestingly enough if you go far enough back behind Muay Thai you will find some interesting similarities to the Malaysian and Indonesian systems and some connections to the Pinay systems , the commonalities have always led me to wonder if the commonly held theory of the origins being in the migration down from China through Laos , Cambodia and Vietnam might be an error.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Exactly correct , and handily accenting the basic differences between sport systems geared towards ring competition within the structure of RULES and combat systems geared towards *survival*.
> 
> What a great many folks fail to understand is that the locks etc now utilised as *submissions* were originally a transitory phase prior to the break or dislocation.
> 
> Interestingly enough if you go far enough back behind Muay Thai you will find some interesting similarities to the Malaysian and Indonesian systems and some connections to the Pinay systems , the commonalities have always led me to wonder if the commonly held theory of the origins being in the migration down from China through Laos , Cambodia and Vietnam might be an error.


Ive often wondered if that was its true roots myself. No other system in that side of asia is anything like muay thai. Its funny how its mainly burma and thailand that use the system the became todays muay thai.

So I have to ask.... tony jaa fan?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hendricks vs gsp ppv starts in under an hour!!!!


LETS GO HENDRICKS!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

GSP will win.......


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hendricks will surprise him watch 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> GSP will win.......


Only if he lays on top of him dry humping hendricks for 5 rounds..... hendricks has more than enough power in both hands to sent gsp running home retired.... lets not forget gso is the same fighter who always comes up with a reason to try ti quit.... sore eye, pulled groin, so on and so on....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

K...i still feel the same.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Feel how u please lmao. I wasn't trying to sway you just deliver facts.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

This guy Hendricks is a sleeper , he has crazy knock out power and will be a big challenge for gsp , but if gsp respects Hendricks power and stays smart I think he can wear Hendricks down and win the fight, but if he gets caught it over


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I just watched a televised robbery.....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

.......Can I have my 50 dollars back???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Gsp won ?)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

If that's what you wanna call it.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

That bad huh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hendricks didmt even look like he shaved against the grain and gsp was busted like kim kardashian.....

How do u not remember part of the fight, cry about a sore eye, and retire but win?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Score card Round 1 was what won it

also is that a tap?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone going to watch the rios pacquiao fight?!

Lol I prefer boxing ( a good match) to any other form including ufc however even a bad ufc can be fun to watch.... boxing not so much lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Score card Round 1 was what won it
> 
> also is that a tap?


I saw nothing that could be construed as a tap in that little clip. I saw and battle of leg and arm position but nothing resembling a tap....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Anyone going to watch the rios pacquiao fight?!
> 
> Lol I prefer boxing ( a good match) to any other form including ufc however even a bad ufc can be fun to watch.... boxing not so much lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I may watch it. I haven't been exciting about boxing in a long time. I like pacquiao(anyone freddy roach trained actually) but that was a gruesome ko he took in his last fight.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm watching it specifically for that reason. Its been four yrs since a ko and at the time of his ko it had been three yrs critics were doubting him and bc of that he tried ending that fight in rd six.... bc of that he left his guard down for a split second and lights out... he just has to fight HIS fight I'm watching it for one reason its either going to be the end of a great boxers career..... Or just what he needs to be rejuvenated. Either way I have to watch pacman.
Don't get me wrong there isn't many boxing matches ill watch lol there just isn't the same level of excitement thete once was.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

i hoping to catch it still looking for a place to watch it .. but this fight is going to be a decent fight i just think that pacman doesnt have the fire in him anymore rios is looking for this win tho


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

May have to wager a bag of kibble eh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

